# Heleopolis ?



## goggleye (Feb 12, 2014)

Looking at an apartment there to occupy in late August - anyone have any thoughts on living there ?


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi goggleye,

We lived there many, many years ago, it was quite pleasant, a little cooler than Cairo in the summer, quite chilly in the winter. It can be 40 degrees in the shade in summer! Anyway, there were a few embassies around the area, in fact we lived in the same building as the Panamanian embassy. As far as I'm aware Heliopolis is now a very modern suburb of Cairo, a bit like Kifissea is to Athens. It has a metro system which they didn't have when we were there, that's got go be a bonus. It isn't too far from Cairo airport. It's just a pity about the recent troubles. Hopefully they've got it under control. The Egyptian people are very friendly and will always be ready to help you.


----------



## goggleye (Feb 12, 2014)

have a place all lined up now in Maadi - looking forward to coming there soon


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi goggleye,

Enjoy


----------



## BruinsFan (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm also looking for a place in August but none of the agents respond to emails or requests sent from their websites. How did you find your place?


----------



## goggleye (Feb 12, 2014)

The school where I will be teaching has agents and apartments arranged already


----------



## BruinsFan (Jan 21, 2014)

Ah yes, that's how we found our last place. But this time around we're on our own.


----------



## goggleye (Feb 12, 2014)

Try craigslist
Cairo


----------



## BruinsFan (Jan 21, 2014)

*Craiglist advice*



goggleye said:


> Try craigslist
> Cairo


It actually worked, well, sort of. I actually have actually found someone who responds to emails.:cheer2:

Unfortunately both of the places I was interested in have already been rented. I guess the market is quite fast right now. I guess I'll have to wait and see what I can find when I arrive in August. :fingerscrossed:


----------

